# Podkolozin Out



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Just in on Insider, as of 3:30 Pavel's agent has said he is withdrawing form the draft.:no:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

wow i find it hard 2 beleive he could move up more from to 10 or amybe even top 5 makes no sense at all to me.


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> wow i find it hard 2 beleive he could move up more from to 10 or amybe even top 5 makes no sense at all to me.


With the health concerns he has, the possibility of future injuries (ala Marcus), and the fact that he had the "buzz" in his favor, I think he is making a mistake pulling out.


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

maybe the guy wasn't as good as everyone think. He wanted someone to guarantees that he would get drafted but no one gave it, why wouldn't any one in the top ten give him a guarantee?? I think he all hype.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

WOW, that is crazy, he would have been great. Maybe Next year.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Man, if this is true, he is getting some terrible advice!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

You think he might try free agency?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

who else is out?


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I do not have insider so I myself cannot check the source. Can another insider member verify this info?


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

yes. he's telling the truth.

I am thinking that this might just be a trick so maybe the Knicks will call up and say "OK we'll guarantee that we'll take you".

I thought Memphis would do this for sure.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> I do not have insider so I myself cannot check the source. Can another insider member verify this info?


I'm not lying man. I put the articles online at the ESPN knicks board if you want to check.


----------



## JokerToTheThief (Feb 25, 2003)

If this news is true, Pavel's agent is utterly irresponsible. Pavel's stock is probably the highest it's ever going to get because no one has been able to observe him under a microscope.

Give the scouts another year and they could pick out all kinds of flaws in his game. They can't do it now because there's no game tape.

Also, Pavel's one stress fracture away from throwing guaranteed lottery money out the window.

Sure, he can go back to Europe and dominate, but how many places will that move him up for next year's draft.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not lying man. I put the articles online at the ESPN knicks board if you want to check.



Nothing against your credibility, it's just too hard to believe.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> But according to Podkolzine, the fact that a team wouldn't commit to him early bothered him.
> 
> "I didn't just want a team to settle for me," he said. "I wanted someone to believe."
> 
> But it was Pavel who decided to pull the plug. "This is my decision," he said. "My agent would like me to stay in the draft. But I think I will try this again next year."


----------



## MG (Jul 16, 2002)

Crazy...why would a top 10 pick pull out of the draft? 

I can see first round bubble guys like Jameer Nelson or the HS boys pulling out,, but Pavel??


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Update 3:30 p.m. It's been one crazy, wild ride for 7-foot-5, 300 pound Russian Pavel Podkolzine. One Thursday, Podkolzine ended that ride short by withdrawing his name from the NBA draft.

Podkolzine told ESPN.com that he felt he just wasn't ready.

"I don't want to be a project," Podkolzine said. "I want to prove to NBA teams I am ready now. I will go back to Italy, work very, very hard and come back next year stronger, and more ready to contribute to the team that drafts me."


"I didn't just want a team to settle for me," he said. "I wanted someone to believe."

Podkolzine's agent Justin Zanik worked the phones the last 48 hours looking for a team in the lottery that would commit. Several teams expressed strong interest, but no one would give them a firm commitment.

But it was Pavel who decided to pull the plug. "This is my decision," he said. "My agent would like me to stay in the draft. But I think I will try this again next year."

If the surgery on Podkolzine goes well, and he develops as expected in Italy next year, two separate NBA sources told ESPN.com that they expected Podkolzine to be a Top 3 pick in the draft next year.

"He's got enormous upside," one GM told Insider. "Next year, if he keeps working and his health is O.K. he has a shot at going No. 1."

==========

I'm going to edit this in 10 minutes.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Guys, look at next years draft. 

No, as long as he doesnt get horrible injured, Pavel WILL be the #1 pick next year. 

The draft next year will not be great, ill call it average. 

His agent saw how high Ming went, and is gonna hope for a top 2 pick next year. 

Here is the 2004 early mock draft. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/2004.htm



PS: I now really love this guy. He actually decided to go back to Europe to work really hard to show he is not a project. He actually wanted to get better instead of jump in for the money. That is a true player..........


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/story?id=1569633

maybe relevent.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

yeah but what if the 20+ rule comes in next year? Is it really worth waiting another 2 years to be picked a couple spots higher? The money difference is not that substantial. Maybe a million dollars over 4 years.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

ok cool, it's all over ESPN now, not just Insider. 

see for yourself:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/story?id=1570460


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

He would have improved a lot more by getting drafted and having people who know how to condition a player that is developing than going back to Italy, sitting on the bench because he is too young. I just think that this is something that is going to come back to haunt him.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MG</b>!
> Crazy...why would a top 10 pick pull out of the draft?


He wasn't going in the Top 10. I tried to tell everyone the guy wasn't that good but of course Mr. Ford was piloting the hype train so I was screamed down. Anyone really think I player with a significant injury risk agent would pull him if he was even top 15?

He wasn't. Everyone was saying he was top 10 but nobody in the top 10 was going to take him.:laugh:


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

This is a matter of being the first overall pick next year like I said this morning . He's started a hype machine already and would have been in the lottery had he stayed in this year. But he's going for the gold and wants that top spot.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Like I said in the Blazer forum...excellent decision by Podkolzin.

Why?
1) He has faith in himself that his surgery won't affect his play.
2) Trust me...GMs are now doubting him because he needs surgery, which will drop him down a few picks.
3) If he doesn't play well immediately after he is cleared to play, teams will think that the surgery ruined his career and he was a bust. When, he will actually need some time to recover.
4) Now he can prove to everyone that the surgery won't affect him, and he'll be a higher pick next year...which means more money for him.

Very wise decision by Pavel. He's still young, he has loads of time to enter the draft.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

There are three probable Lottery centers next year. They aren't the now typical 6'11" NBA center. Teams are looking at 7'2", 7'3", and 7'5". That's a lot of funny draft day photos with David Stern.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> He wasn't going in the Top 10. I tried to tell everyone the guy wasn't that good but of course Mr. Ford was piloting the hype train so I was screamed down. Anyone really think I player with a significant injury risk agent would pull him if he was even top 15?


 Its really easy for you to say that now...

...they weren't going to draft him because he was good, anyways. They were going to draft him because he is 18 years old and is 7'5 303.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Terrible Decision..


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

terrible for the raptors-

just terrible.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

One thing that comes up to my mind about Pavel when he pulls out is that I think this guy is not playing this game for money. He could be a millionaire in a WEEK if he stays, but he decides to pull out, and say things like he would be responsible to be the team that drafted him and he doesn't want to be a project and wants to help now. Good guy indeed.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Wow, Pavel is a clever kid. he wants to be top five next year  

I hope he gets playing time this year, I will follow him closely...

Pavel come to Bilbao!!!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Its really easy for you to say that now...
> 
> ...they weren't going to draft him because he was good, anyways. They were going to draft him because he is 18 years old and is 7'5 303.


I said that right after i saw him workout and there is nooooooo way he is going to be #1 next season.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm very surprised by this move. At his size, a small foot injury will cause problems for life, and if that happens there is no chance a team will waste a pick on him. True, he may want to move from #5 to #1, but I think that's silly. There's really no difference, and it may be worse. Look at the enourmous pressure Kwame has been under, while the #2 pick Tyson Chandler has been able to develop with much less pressure.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

Also- Pavel had just signed a 10 yr contract to play for a tema in Europe, which would have had to be bought out. (Another silly move, if you're planning on moving to the NBA, you should sign a 1 or 2 yr deal) This may have made teams reluctant.


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Ive read aand heard from inside sources that Pavel is suspected to have Giantism which as you know is potentialy fatal at an early age. Murisian


----------



## Sofo2NY (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>urwhatueati8god</b>!
> You think he might try free agency?


No Comment.:sigh: 

Terrible decision by Podkolzine. 
What if he gets injured? He already has some injury history. It's not like he will get minutes with his team anyway.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Smart, smart move, he's going to wait another year, improve his game even more, and with an injury free season, #1 pick next season.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Naturally for us it's a good news  

Pavel is a intelligent guy and he choosed to stay in Italy another year to improve a bit more; he will have more minutes this season !

And stop it with this thing of the injures ... till now Pavel had only 1 or 2 *light* trubles with his foots, but now he's full healty.

Grettings


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> PS: I now really love this guy. He actually decided to go back to Europe to work really hard to show he is not a project. He actually wanted to get better instead of jump in for the money. That is a true player..........


:yes:


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

*Pavel Withdraws...*



> It's been one crazy, wild ride for 7-foot-5, 300-pound Russian Pavel Podkolzine. On Thursday, Podkolzine cut the trip short by withdrawing his name from the 2003 NBA Draft.
> 
> Podkolzine told ESPN.com that he felt he just wasn't ready.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/story?id=1570460


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

My bad I looked at the recent topics no the main didnt see a thread and looked at top of draft board and didnt see.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

There are also some issues with his home government. I've had a couple of agents tell me that he was going to be called back to fulfill some military obligations. I don't know the political laws regarding this but two very strong sources told me this. Perhaps they were trying to blow some smoke but it is very interesting none the less.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Pavel pulls out of the draft!!!!!!1*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/story?id=1570460
hers the story


----------



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

can you delete this post, we already have 4 other topics that say the same thing.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

The serbian bear has pulled out of the draft. Considering Pavel has to have an operation to stop his glands secreting growth hormones, which could end up being detrimental to his bball career, wouldnt he want some sort of security. Obvoiusly he has alot of confidence in the operation. I dont think this operation is as smooth as it sounds. What if it goes terribly wrong and he loses alot of weight. What if he doesnt improve? He has alot of hype pushing the momentum his way to be a lottery pick. Why would he jepordise that.

Most of the teams in the top 20 are Eastern conferrence teams. Not many of these have a starting caliber center. If Pavel declared and droped even all the way down to pick 15 (magic) he would still get playing time. A year with the best trainers and coaches in the world, will do alot more than sitting on the bench in italy. The eurpean belief is they dont like to play youngsters, and teenagers definatly have to prove themselves before getting playing time. There were many unhappy players when Drako got major minutes. Many took it as an insult that they could play a youngster over proven vets, no matter how much skill the kid had. Pavel should have declared got a guaranteed first round contract, and improved his game in the usa.

By making this move there are alot of things that may happen that could jepordise his future playing status. IF things go horridly wrong Pavel may not be drafted. Otherwise as the article says he could be a top 3 pick. I personally dont see the differnence. The only difference is bigger money, but more pressure to do well, a year less experience and taking a big risk to lose it all.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

i guess this is real good news for denver and cleveland. Not only they get good players this draft they'll have a chance to add pavel to their roster for next season


----------



## 888 (May 25, 2003)

i really do believe theres some conspiracy behind pavel's decision to pull out, who knows, maybe his agent was bribe by t j ford or even bosh because they want to eliminate potential competitor for higher position in the draft, as i said, who knows.
there are plenty of knucklehead agents who actually will do anything to hurt their clients, you know, double face scum, thats how this society works if you wanna get "RICH", double face !!

and again, will he be a lot better next year than this year ?? 
that leave a lot to be desire.
he will still be a project if he come out next year and on the 
flip side hes throwing away million of dollars for doing that
is it worth it ?? NO !!
his decision is plainly "STUPID", no offense to pavel but its 
VERY VERY STUPID !!
if he enters nba this year then by next year he will already
have 1 year under his belt and one extra year of experiance
adjust to nba life style and plenty of $$$$$$$$$$$$$
and if he enters next year, 
first of all, hes risking his own chance, maybe he will get injure
maybe he will get playing time or maybe not......all the maybes
here and there and no $$$$$$$$ nothing no bling bling ??

so is it worth it ????? NO ITS NOT !!!!!!
if hes going to be a second round pick then maybe its a whole
new different story but we are talking about a potential top 5
pick here.......
believe me he wouldnt go any higher next year than this year.
he can only go "LOWER"........

and let me say this........you have to take it when ITS THERE 
!!!!!!! and this is a once in a lifetime chance, if you miss it then it will never come again
feel sorry for you mister pavel but you made a very STUPID
decision.

hes throwing away millions of $$$$$$$ for nothing......
and basketball players just dont have enough years to throw
away like that......every year is "PRECIOUS" and when its 
pass it aint come back.......


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INZANE 35</b>!
> Ive read aand heard from inside sources that Pavel is suspected to have Giantism which as you know is potentialy fatal at an early age. Murisian


He Does


----------

